

Bitcoin Battle: Warren Buffett vs. Marc Andreessen - ghosh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/03/26/warren-buffett-says-bitcoin-is-a-mirage-why-marc-andreessen-thinks-hes-wrong/

======
tim333
I can see Buffett's point "Are checks worth a whole lot of money just because
they can transmit money? Are money orders? You can transmit money by money
orders. People do it. I hope bitcoin becomes a better way of doing it, but you
can replicate it a bunch of different ways and it will be." Not only can
bitcoin be replaced by the various alt coins, it doesn't seem very secure in
practice (see MtGox). I think it's likely someone else will come up with a
competing technology that's less hackable.

------
webmaven
The taxi analogy is pretty good, but only adequately describes an alt-coin
with no cap. Bitcoin is more like to the medalions available in limited supply
for NYC cabs (which, given the amount of money that is expected to pass
through the cabs, are extremely valuable).

